# Tikka Rifle



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I went rifle shopping today and looked at the Tikka rifle's. The action was smooth and it was very light. I've never shot one of these, but i imagine they are ok. Does anyone own one of these or have any useful information. Thanks.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I bought one in 270 win caliber.It is the most accurate rifle I have ever shot and I am very pleased with it.Dime size groups at 100 yards :beer: .


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've never heard anything bad about tikka.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks guys.....i am really considering it now. I have a remington model 700 .243 currently and may trade it off or keep it depending on what they offer. My .243 is a beautiful gun, but the stock is so thick it seems heavy to me, and i loved the weight of the tikka.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You can probably already guess what I'm going to say. Don't let that Remington go. But I'm an incurable gun nut, so what can I say. I go along with the old real estate adage, buy, rent out, but never sell real estate.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Well i bit the bullet and bought it today. .270 caliber. Only thing i didn't like was the clip was plastic......but i suppose the spring is the most important part of the clip anyways.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Congratulations. I know you are excited. My Rem 710 has a synthetic clip, too. We'll see how they work, eh?


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

hey dont worry bout the plastic parts in the tikka
i bought a 25-06 tikka t3 stainless barrel, laminent stock. i have hunted with it for 2 yrers now, ive coyote hunted with it in 30- below weather and nutting bothers the clip!!!!! congrats on the new gun and u will love it.


----------

